# {Request} PNG Image Resize



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

I have these two PNGs I want to use as app drawer icons. Can anyone resize these to the appropriate size for the Nexus for me? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm - Thank me later


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

good find Akellar. Thank you very much


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

Now, what is the proper icon dimension for Nexus icons?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

SplicedX said:


> Now, what is the proper icon dimension for Nexus icons?


Totally depends on what you are using them for. Best bet would be to find a comparable icon and see what the size of it is.


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI, 250 X 250 looks quite nice. thanks again.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use theme sections for releases only.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I believe XHDPI icons for the Galaxy Nexus are 96x96.


----------

